# HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?



## bigfoot250375 (11. Februar 2012)

*HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Hallo Forum

tut mir leid, dass ich mich an Euch wenden muss, leider weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Ich möchte Euch meinen Fall ganz kurz vorstellen.

Ich (IT-Techniker bei einem Biochemieunternehmen) habe mir vor mittlerweile über 2 Jahren eine Sapphire HD 5870 gekauft. Schon von Anfang an kam mir die Karte eher laut vor, aber das hat mich bei einer High-End Grafikkarte nicht weiter überrascht. Nach ungefähr 5 Monaten wurde die Karte immer lauter bis sie auf einmal bei einem Bootvorgang sehr laut zum Rattern anfing. Daraufhin wurde die Karte zum Verkäufer zurückgeschickt und kam nach 8 (!) Wochen zurück. Antwort: Kein Fehler konnte gefunden werden. Darauf wurde die Karte wieder von mir eingebaut und es kam schon wieder das Rattern. Mittlerweile hatte ich auch schon herausgefunden, dass es an der Lage der Grafikkarte liegen kann, dh. bei einem liegenden PC läuft alles normal (zum Beispiel wie bei einem Testlauf), erst wenn der Computer aufgestellt wird fängt das Rattern wieder an. (siehe dazu z.B. auf Youtube unter HD 5870 Noisy fan die KOmmentare: Ati Radeon hd 5870 Noisy fan (Not related to fan speed ventilation) - YouTube)

Also Video gemacht, dass genau das bei mir passiert (sprich Lage der Karte), zurück an den Verkäufer, diesmal schon nach 3 Wochen wieder die gleiche Antwort, dass alles gut läuft. *Nur die Karte funktioniert noch immer nicht.*

Nachdem ich wieder reklamiert habe, dass die Karte seit nun über 1 Jahr nicht mehr funktioniert wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Karte ok ist und ich sie nicht mehr einschicken darf.

Ich bin beim Verzweifeln. Was soll ich jetzt tun?


Anscheinend handelt es sich um einen Fehler, der nicht ganz selten auftritt (siehe dazu zahllose Interneteinträge und Videos). Kann es wirklich sein, dass ich nun vor Gericht gehen muss wegen eines defekten Lüfters? Die Karte wurde von mir nie übertaktet oder geöffnet, das läßt sich sehr leicht beweisen. Ich habe damals 500 Euro für ein Topprodukt ausgegeben und habe nun nur Kummer damit. Außerdem habe ich noch 4 Mal Versandkosten gezahlt, das ist ja auch überhaupt nicht umsonst.


Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dieser Grafikkarte gemacht oder bin ich der Einzige, der dieses Problem hat bzw. hatte.


Für jede Art von Antwort oder Feedback wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

In diesem Forum ist keine Rechtsberatung gestattet.
Tut mir Leid.


----------



## Pliscin (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> In diesem Forum ist keine Rechtsberatung gestattet.
> Tut mir Leid.


 
wiso denn keine rechtsberatung wurde doch schon sehr oft hier im forum gemacht und da sagte keiner was 


zum eigendlichen thema der Händler ist dazu pferflichtet sich die karte genauer anzuschauen er kann nicht einfach die karte zurückschiken und sagen das alles ok sei 
so wie sich das für mich anhört will sich einer von seiner verantwortung drücken wen du keine garantie mehr hast
das rappeln der karte kommt sicherlich von so ne plastik klemme wen man ein lüfter auseinander baut is hinten so ein aufklöeber mit die daten dadrunter sitzt die plastik klemme die den 
lüfter stift festhält die lassen sich ganz einfach austauschen habe ich selbst bei ein par lüftern schon gemacht weil sie anfingen zu rappeln 

aber wen noch garantie vorhanden ist soll der Händler dafür sorgen den fehler zu beseitigen und ein verbot die karte einzuschiken kann er in diesen fall garnicht machen


----------



## latschen (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Die Garantie ist mit Sicherheit schon abgelaufen.Bau dir einen Twin Turbo pro drauf.Der ist leise und gut,nimmt nur sehr viel Platz weg.Hab ihn auf einer HD 5850.( Golden Mic, machst es dir ziemlich einfach.)


----------



## Takei Naodar (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Das einfachachste und nervenschonendste ist einfach einen alternativ-Kühler auf die Karte zu machen..... das ist mein Tipp dazu....


----------



## Jan565 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Jop, anderen Kühler und fertig. Das Problem haben an sich fast alle Referenz Karten der HD5800. Meine 5850 macht auch so ein Krach wenn der Lüfter zu kalt wird. An sich geht es aber bei mir. Meine Karte ist aber auch schon über 2 Jahre, daher kommt da irgendwann nen neuer Kühler drauf und die wandert in 2. Rechner und fertig ist die sache.


----------



## bigfoot250375 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, ich würde gerne darauf etwas eingehen:

GoldenMic: Rechtsberatung: Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, ich habe aber eigentlich nicht nach den rechtlichen Möglichkeiten gefragt, da mir diese mehr oder weniger bekannt sind. Ich kenne mich mit den Unterschieden von Gewährleistung/Garantie etwas aus und da ich den Schaden ja schon vor dem Ablauf der 2 Jahre reklamiert habe, kann ich dies auch geltend machen. *Aber nur im Zuge eines Gerichtsverfahren, da der Verkäufer mir jegliche weitere Unterstützung verwährt*, da er der Meinung ist, dass die Karte OK ist (aber nicht auf die Videos eingeht usw..). Rechtliche Beratung werde ich wahrscheinlich genug durch meinen Anwalt bekommen.

Restlichen Antworten: Ich habe für die Karte damals 500 Euro gezahlt, 4 Mal Versand (versichtert, priority und was man sonst noch machen kann), knapp 200 Euro macht in Summe gut 700 Euro, die mich die Karte gekostet hat (unzählige graue Haare und Stunden vor dem Computer nicht eingerechnet). Dafür kann ich die Karte seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr nutzen, da sie kaputt ist. Wenn ich jetzt selber einen neuen Kühler kaufe (sagen wir mal 30 Euro), dann habe ich 730 Euro ausgegeben für eine Grafikkarte, die jetzt neu knapp über 200 Euro kostet..... Das sehe ich nicht ganz ein. Überhaupt ist es relativ leicht zu zeigen, dass ich nichts an dem Kühler gemacht habe, da er komplett verschlossen ist, wie soll ich da irgend etwas kaputt machen, von außen hat die Karte ja keinen Kratzer. Und dafür ist es mir zuviel Geld, dass ich da einfach so leicht darauf verzichten möchte.

Anscheinend haben mehrere Kunden diese Probleme mit diesem Kühler gehabt, ich habe ja genug im Internet gefunden. Ich bin nur total frustriert, dass man als Verkäufer so wenig auf den Kunden eingeht. Ich habe probiert zu erklären, wieso die Karte manchmal funktionieren kann (liegender PC) und wieso es dann bei mir daheim nicht mehr klappt, aber es wurde darauf überhaupt nicht eingegangen.

Fällt Euch vielleicht ein, was ich außer einer Klage gegen den Verkäufer machen kann? Ich habe ja nichts gegen den Hersteller, ich habe mir auch wieder eine neue Sapphire-Karte gekauft, als meine alte wieder "zur Reperatur" ging und bin damit sehr zufrieden.... Habt Ihr vielleicht sonst von Problemen mit diesen Lüftern gehört?

Ich bin echt beim Verzweifeln, aber ich glaube auch, dass man bei einem Verlust von knapp 500 Euro nicht einfach die Schulter zucken soll. 


Für Eure Antworten bin ich Euch sehr dankbar.


Lg und schönes Wochenende


Bigfoot


----------



## Sapphiretech (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich da der richtige Ansprechpartner für bin.

An deiner Stelle würde/wäre ich mit meinem Rechner zu dem Händler gegangen und hätte Ihm direkt gezeigt/vorgemacht was das Problem ist. Dann sollte er die Karte nicht ablehnen können/sollen. Wird eine Karte mit einem solchen Defekt eingeschickt, dann prüfen wir das natürlich auch.

Schick mir doch bitte mal die SKU sowie die Seriennummer der Karte per PN und ich schaue mal, ob ich etwas rausfinden kann. Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass die Garantie mittlerweile abgelaufen ist, oder? Du solltest dich mit dem Händler mal in Ruhe zusammensetzten und den Fall besprechen. 


Beste Grüße


----------



## bigfoot250375 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Hallo zusammen,danke noch einmal für Eure Antworten:

Ich habe mal den Routenplaner befragt, bis zum Verkäufer sind es eine Richtung 4 Stunden, hin und zurück also 8 Stunden. Es handelt sich um einen OnlineHändler ohne Ladengeschäft und er ist der Meinung, dass man nicht mehr mit mir sprechen muß (siehe dazu seine Emails). Wie soll ich mit jemanden sprechen, der den Fall mit mir nicht besprechen will (Anrufen klappt auch nicht). Ist das wirklich meine Aufgabe als Kunde 8 Stunden zu fahren und als Bittsteller zu einem Verkäufer zu gehen für einen defekten Lüfter? Ich glaube nicht, aber falls ihr anderer Ansicht seit gebt mir bitte Bescheid!

Aber da ich schon mal jemanden von Sapphire dran habe: Ist es möglich, dass ein Ventilator ohne Fremdeinwirkung kaputt wird? Ist es bakannt, dass ein Lüfter manchmal läuft (abhängig von der Lage) und manchmal nicht (so wie bei dem Youtube-Video: HD 5870 noisy fan)? Wer überprüft eigentlich die Grafikkarten, kann das der Verkäufer selber oder wird die Karte immer an Sapphire geschickt. Wenn ich hier ein bisschen mehr habe, kann ich vielleicht doch noch einmal mit dem Verkäufer sprechen. Ich würde einfach gern für mein Geld eine funktionierende Karte haben.


Vielen Dank noch einmal an Alle.


Lg


Bigfoot250375

PS: Schicke noch über PN die Seriennummer und SKU, vielleicht finden wir ja doch noch eine Lösung! Bin noch bei bis Ende der Woche auf Urlaub, dauert leider also noch etwas.


----------



## Drauka (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Hallo Bigfoot,

zu Deinen Fragen: ja, es kommt ab und zu vor, dass ein Lüfter den Geist aufgibt und dies dann nur in bestimmten "Lagen" zu störenden Geräuschen kommt.
Wer genau die Karten prüft und dann zurückschickt, kann man so nicht beantworten. Es ist natürlich möglich über die Seriennummer der Karte herauszufinden, ob die Karte schon einmal bei uns war.
Bitte schreib eine Email an unseren Support mit Seriennummer und inklusive der bisherigen Kommunikation mit dem Händler.
Sollte die Karte tatsächlich bei uns gewesen sein und sie wurde abgelehnt, weil sie angeblich funktionierte, dann finden wir eine Lösung!

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Sapphiretech (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

PN, ist da. Ich schicke das Ganze mal weiter.

Sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt, lass ich dir die zukommen.


Beste Grüße


----------



## bigfoot250375 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Hallo zusammen,

leider dauert es nun schon eine Woche, nachdem ich die Nummern geschickt habe, und ich habe noch immer nichts gehört. Da fange ich langsam wirklich an, an Verschwörungen zu glauben!

Ich wollte mal alle fragen, wie Ihr das seht. Soll ich wirklich einfach alles über mich ergehen lassen und nun zum Beispiel auch noch einen Lüfter selber zahlen, nachdem der alte nachweislich nicht funktioniert hat. Plus Versand usw. wir reden da von ein mittlerweile paar hundert Euro für eine nicht funktionierende Grafikkarte. Wie würdet Ihr Euch verhalten?

zu Drauka:

"zu Deinen Fragen: ja, es kommt ab und zu vor, dass ein Lüfter den Geist  aufgibt und dies dann nur in bestimmten "Lagen" zu störenden Geräuschen  kommt.
Wer genau die Karten prüft und dann zurückschickt, kann man so nicht  beantworten. Es ist natürlich möglich über die Seriennummer der Karte  herauszufinden, ob die Karte schon einmal bei uns war.
Bitte schreib eine Email an unseren Support mit Seriennummer und inklusive der bisherigen Kommunikation mit dem Händler.
Sollte die Karte tatsächlich bei uns gewesen sein und sie wurde  abgelehnt, weil sie angeblich funktionierte, dann finden wir eine  Lösung!"



"ob die Karte schon einmal bei uns war...": heißt das, dass Du für Sapphire arbeitest? Wenn Du sagst, dass es bekannt ist, dass es nur in bestimmten "Lagen" zu störenden Geräuschen kommt, wird das dann auch bei der Überprüfung berücksichtigt, ist dies Teil des Prüfverfahrens? Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie eine Grafikkarte zwei mal als funktionierend zurückgeschickt wird, und sie bei mir (und bei einem Sachverständigen) nicht funktioniert.


Danke noch einmal für Eure Anregungen, hoffentlich gibt es bald News.


----------



## Sapphiretech (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Hab dir zum Status eine PN geschickt. News asap. 




> "ob die Karte schon einmal bei uns war...": heißt das, dass Du für Sapphire arbeitest? Wenn Du sagst, dass es bekannt ist, dass es nur in bestimmten "Lagen" zu störenden Geräuschen kommt, wird das dann auch bei der Überprüfung berücksichtigt, ist dies Teil des Prüfverfahrens? Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie eine Grafikkarte zwei mal als funktionierend zurückgeschickt wird, und sie bei mir (und bei einem Sachverständigen) nicht funktioniert.



Grundsätzlich sollte ein Lüfter keine nervigen Geräusche erzeugen. Es ist aber leider nicht auszuschließen, das einige Lüfter nach einiger Zeit (manche früher, manche später) Störgeräusche entwickeln.
Klar, es gibt eine QS, aber wird können die Karten ja nicht wochenlang testen und dann verkaufen. 


Beste Grüße


----------



## bigfoot250375 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!!

"wir können die Karte ja nicht wochenlang test": Bitte schaut Euch das Video aus meinem ersten Beitrag an, bei mir war das genau so wie auf dem Youtube-Video, deshalb habe ich mein Video nicht online gestellt. Mein Video habe ich auch zur Reperatur mitgeschickt, damit man das Problem sehen kann. Das heißt, man braucht nicht die Karte wochenlang laufen lassen, sondern Computer aufstellen=>lautes Dröhnen und Computer umlegen=>flüsterleise (und leider liegt mein Computer normalerweise nicht). 


Es handelt sich auch nicht um ein "nerviges Geräusch" bzw um ein "Störgeräusch", das klingt wie ein kleiner Schönheitsfehelt, sondern es ist nicht möglich, daneben zu arbeiten oder sich zu unterhalten. Bitte laßt mich wissen, was ich machen soll bzw. kann.


----------



## Drauka (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Hallo Bigfoot.



> heißt das, dass Du für Sapphire arbeitest?


Ja.



> Wenn Du sagst, dass es bekannt ist, dass es nur in bestimmten "Lagen" zu  störenden Geräuschen kommt, wird das dann auch bei der Überprüfung  berücksichtigt, ist dies Teil des Prüfverfahrens? Ich verstehe einfach  nicht, wie eine Grafikkarte zwei mal als funktionierend zurückgeschickt  wird, und sie bei mir (und bei einem Sachverständigen) nicht  funktioniert.


Das sollte es sein, ich persönlich kann aber leider nicht nachvollziehen, ob das immer gemacht wird. Wir (unser deutsches Office) haben dies schon oft moniert, da es (zwar sehr selten aber doch ein paar Mal) vorkam, dass dies der Fall war.

@Sapphiretech:
Ich habe bisher noch nichts von Dir bekommen! Bitte schick mir die Daten, damit ich das prüfen kann.
Danke.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Drauka (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Wunderschönen guten Morgen.

Also... ich habe die Seriennummer prüfen lassen und diese Karte war noch nie bei uns zur RMA eingeschickt, sprich wir haben die auch nie getestet. Ergo: sie wurde nie von uns abgelehnt, sonder bereits von Deinem Händler.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## bigfoot250375 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Einen wunderschönen Abend zurück!

Jetzt bin ich doch eher sprachlos. Der Verkäufer versicherte mir damals, dass die Karte an den Hersteller zurück ging, daher auch die lange Wartezeit von 8 Wochen!!! Nun erfahre ich erstens, dass die Karte nicht an den Hersteller zurückgeschickt wurde und zweitens für die "interne" Prüfung 8 Wochen benötigt wurden. 

Nun meine Fage:
Ist das üblich, dass ein Verkäufer eine Grafikkarte von Sapphire selber testen darf? Ist er dafür überhaupt quallifiziert?
Wenn so ein Fehler zwar selten aber doch ein paar Mal vorkommt, wird das dann auch an die Verkäufer weitergeleitet, damit sie entsprechend kontrollieren?

Darf ich also jetzt meinen Fall noch einmal zusammenfassen:
Ich kaufe meine Karte bei einem Onlinehändler, Lüfter läuft nicht mehr korrekt, wird eingesendet, 8 Wochen später zurück (Video nicht angeschaut/kommentiert), funktioniert noch immer nicht, wieder eingeschickt, wieder zurück und geht noch immer nicht. Wieder reklamiert, Verkäufer weigert sich, Karte noch einmal entgegen zu nehmen. Mittlerweile habe ich mir schon eine neue Karte gekauft (wieder Sapphire!), aber irgendwie wurmt mich das schon sehr (auch wenn gerade mehr als zwei Jahre seit Kauf vorbei sind!!). 

Also zurück zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage:
Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?

Bleibt mir wirklich kein anderer Weg übrig, als die ganze Sache nun einzuklagen, damit ich zu meinem Recht komme? Ich fühle mich von dem Verkäufer hinter das Licht geführt. Wäre es zumindest denkbar, dass ich die Karte direkt an den Hersteller (z.B. an Dich Drauka) schicke, um eine Antwort zu bekommen, ob diese Karte nun aus Sicht des Herstellers funktioniert oder nicht. Ich will auch keinen Ersatz oder dergleichen, das kann ich dann schon mit dem Verkäufer regeln. Auf jeden Fall hätte ich um einiges bessere Karten und ich bin mittlerweile schon so paranoid, dass ich die Karte auch nicht noch einmal an den Verkäufer schicken möchte. Hoffentlich finden wir eine Lösung!!!

Danke noch einmal für Deine/Eure Mühen

Bigfoot


----------



## Drauka (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 5870 Lüfter defekt, erst Hilfe nach Klage?*

Hallo Bigfoot.

Es gibt tatsächlich viele Händler, die selbst testen. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: uns ist es lieber, dass vorher getestet wird, bevor die Karte zu uns kommt.
Wenn natürlich der Fehler beim Testen nicht gefunden wird, dann ist das nicht in unserem Interesse. Direkt ändern können wir daran aber nichts.
Für uns ist leider auch nicht nachvollziehbar, welchen Verkaufsweg die Karte genommen hat. Wir wissen nur, wem wir die Karte verkauft haben. Wie es dann von unserem Kunden aus weiter ging, wissen wir nicht (sprich diverse Zwischenhändler können wir nicht prüfen).

Man muss bedenken, dass wir eine recht geringe RMA-Rate haben. Die Anzahl der defekten Karten im Verhältnis zu den verkauften Karten ist also so klein, dass sich ein Lüfterdefekt wie dieser in keiner Statistik großartig bemerkbar machen würde. Es gibt also nichts zu kommunizieren.

Es bleibt daher für Dich erstmal leider nur die Erkenntnis bei dem beteiligten Online-Händler nichts mehr zu kaufen und eine Menge Ärger.
Gern kannst Du mir die Karte zuschicken und ich kann sie auch gern auf den Fehler hin überprüfen. Ich kann Dir auch eine entsprechende Bestätigung (wenn ich den Fehler nachstellen kann  ) ausstellen.
Einen Ersatz könnte ich Dir in diesem Fall noch nicht einmal anbieten, da die Karte über einen bestimmten Distributor verkauft wurde, was eine RMA-Abwicklung über uns direkt unmöglich macht.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------

